# Back Up Body



## dmcassidy (Oct 27, 2012)

I have just ordered the 1Dx. My main focus is wildlife, bird photography specifically, but I also do landscape and some macro. I currently have 1Dmiv and two 7Ds. Which of thoses would you keep as a back up to my new 1Dx. I am leaning towards the 1Div but am open to suggestions. Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2012)

1DIV, no question.


----------



## Jim K (Oct 27, 2012)

1D iv, why would you want to keep anything else for backup.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 27, 2012)

The 1D MK IV is a good choice. It can share batteries with the 1DX and is far superior to the 7D.


----------



## pwp (Oct 27, 2012)

Salute the CR Brains-Trust.
Another +1 for a 1D4. It's such an obvious choice for what you have described. 

-PW


----------



## untitled10 (Oct 28, 2012)

+1 Definatly 1dmkiii, sell those 7ds towards some loverly new glass c;


----------



## DanoPhoto (Oct 28, 2012)

+4 for the 1D4


----------



## rpt (Oct 28, 2012)

My knee-jerk reaction was 1DIV but I have questions for you. Why are you asking this question? Is it "reach" that is worrying you? Do you only do bird photography with the 7D? What is your real question?


----------



## tron (Oct 28, 2012)

1D4. PERIOD! (Lucky you ;D )


----------



## dmcassidy (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes for reach with the 1.6 sensor and also since 1div is discontinued Canon will not support that plat forum going forward.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2012)

dmcassidy said:


> Yes for reach with the 1.6 sensor and also since 1div is discontinued Canon will not support that plat forum going forward.



They'll support it for a few years to come. 

I have a 7D as a 'backup' but I've strongly considered swapping it for a refurb 1DIV. The better AF and IQ more than make up for the difference in crop factor, plus the 1-series can AF at f/8.


----------



## natureshots (Oct 28, 2012)

If you've got good light and you've got an awesome bird a long way away that 7d will sure be nice. The super high pixel density is awesome if you're cropping. It will also be nice to keep a macro lens on your 7d and a 1dIV on your medium telephoto. That's my dream setup. If you need a big DOF for macros, the 7d's crop sensor will be awesome. You obviously don't need two 7d's so I'll give you my address and you can send the extra to me ;D.


----------



## Stickman (Nov 1, 2012)

dmcassidy said:


> I have just ordered the 1Dx. My main focus is wildlife, bird photography specifically, but I also do landscape and some macro. I currently have 1Dmiv and two 7Ds. Which of thoses would you keep as a back up to my new 1Dx. I am leaning towards the 1Div but am open to suggestions. Thanks for your thoughts



I had a similar dilemma, but with the 1DS3 instead of the 1D4. I ended up keeping both the 1DS3 and 7D as trade in value is just not very good on them. The 1Ds3 is a great studio workhorse, and the 7D (while not stellar) does a good enough job for action and video while staying very light weight. I'm up in the mountains loaded up and sometimes weight is a factor, the 7D pulls good enough pictures for publications as needed. The 1.6 crop isn't all that important to me most of the time, but it is also a factor. 

Are you doing this as a professional, or more of a hobby?


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 1, 2012)

The canon EOS 1D Mark IV would be the ideal backup camera.

+5


----------



## tiger82 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sell the 1D4 and 7Ds and buy another 1Dx. Then you won't have to transition shooting styles when you switch to a backup.


----------



## iaind (Nov 5, 2012)

ID Mk IV unless you can justify (and afford) another 1DX


----------



## bycostello (Nov 7, 2012)

are you a pro in which case 2X 1dx if not, why you really need a back up at all?


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> 1DIV, no question.


definately 
sell the 2 7D's and get a 5Dmk3 if you want a smaller extra body too


----------



## dmcassidy (Nov 9, 2012)

No not a pro but on a weekend trip in the keys my camera went down and luckily one of the others in them group had a spare 7d so I could continue with the trip. Prior to that I never would have thought about having two bodies. After all the good comments I am going to kept my 1div and get rid of my two 7ds at whatever I can get for them. Thanks again to everyone


----------

